
Five Myths About HTML5 You Shouldn't Believe  - yiedyie
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2014/05/five-myths-about-html5-you-shouldnt-believe/
======
cborodescu
100% agree with this article. Further reading on HTML5 being an evolution
rather than a revolution (which is actually not a bad thing!):
[https://medium.com/p/53e4de6c1630](https://medium.com/p/53e4de6c1630)

